# Silver Lake Question



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

A co-worker is heading to Silver Lake Dunes next month and has a question.

Will he get hassled for driving his street legal sand rail from the campground (Hideaway) to the Dunes with his non-street legal paddle tires on?

Or is it something they stake out and watch for specifically on the weekends?


----------



## zollcat111 (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't quote me, but if it is a street legal vehicle, I don't think they will give him too much trouble. It might not be good for his tires, but I don't think he would get much more than a warning if anything.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

10-4.

Kind of what I thought.

He knows it isn't great on the paddles, but really doesn't want to deal with a trailer and parking when they are camping a few miles away.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I see people doing it all the time, as long as he isn't driving a long distance to get to the dunes he should be ok. 

I also have seen people mount there paddles on top of the dune buggy/sandrail. Then when they get to the dunes they just swap out the tires prior to going on the dunes. 

He will need his voucher for Dune ready or parking voucher either way he goes.


----------

